# Changement batterie ipod shuffle 2° génération



## Raoul Simpson (27 Octobre 2009)

Hello, 

Dimanche, j'ai eu la désagréable surprise , en prenant mon shuffle de 1go de 2° génération, de constater que celui ci ne fonctionnait plus. 
Je le mets donc en charge pensant qu'il était déchargé mais 8 heures plus tard, bah, pas mieux, rien ne fonctionne. 

La petite lampe verte ne s'allume plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Que ce soit le port USB ou directement sur le secteur, walou. L'ipod ne se charge pas. 
Il n'est bien entendu pas detecté par itunes

J'ai essayé un peu toutes les manips dispos sur le site apple, mais rien n'y fait.  

Bon, la batterie doit etre naze. Sur le site Apple, le prix demandé est de 56 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soit environ le prix d'un shuffle 3° génération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc ma question : est il possible de trouver une batterie pour mon shuffle pour que je la change moi meme? 
J'ai pas trouver de site sur le net qui propose ce genre de batterie. 

Merci par avance.


----------



## arbaot (14 Novembre 2009)

là une solution à 39 port compris


----------

